

Entertaining legal opinions - grellas
http://googlescholar.blogspot.com/2010/07/entertaining-legal-opinions.html

======
anigbrowl
My personal favorite is Kirchoff v. Flynn, both for the hilarious recitation
of the facts and the thoughtful discussion which follows:
[http://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=1026610171128348...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar_case?case=10266101711283481060)

Incidentally, I've become helplessly dependent on Google Scholar for looking
up legal opinions. Despite the very simple interface and relative lack of
advanced functionality, it just works so speedily and consistently. San
Francisco has a fantastic free law library where I can use Lexis & Westlaw,
but the experience is unpleasant, to say the least.

One nitpick I do have with Scholar, though, is that there's no easy way to
correct errors - for example, there's a case I've looked at several times
where the first party's name is misspelled in the title, so if I'm inspired to
look it up again for some reason my first attempt fails until I remember to
use multiple search terms.

------
Ardit20
It isnt that entertaining if at all. The Times of London has a much better
article on interesting and really entertaining judgements.

